# Tiger Shark Close To Shore!



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

:d


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)

good one


----------



## SHADE12 (Oct 12, 2004)

Good eye candy


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

HAhaha I saw that today on surfer magazines site. Word travels quickly lol!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Thats great


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

is this some kind of black joke lol its funny


----------



## Bubbasales (Aug 4, 2008)

Good laugh before the day ends.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

man, thats HI-larious.


----------

